# Golf lessons



## the wee ice mon (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello everybody, I am new on this forum, an avid but not so good golfer. I am on my way to buying every known golf DVD in exsistence, but find it tough to take both my couch and my TV set to the range. Are there any golf lessons taylormade for IPODs, MP3s or mobile phones out there I might try? I know that there is a company called pumppod that does something similar for fitness workouts. Surely golf would be ideally suited for something like that.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't have an anser to your question, but is trying to make out what's going on over a two inch screen really the most effective way to learn golf? You gotta wonder


----------



## the wee ice mon (Apr 4, 2006)

I am not just talking about the images, but listening to the pro s advice between shots as you would during a normal lesson. A bit like NLP. Using the images to maybe check, but getting a shot by shot training.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

ah, now I see what you mean. Yeah, that might actually be kind of cool. Let us know if you find anything


----------



## gOLfEr056 (Mar 30, 2006)

I think it would be great if they had something like that. Something like that would be great for quick lessons on the driving range before a round or something like that.

I hope they would sell something like that at proshops online or basically any where, it would be very convenient.


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

I would love something like this too. I would also bring something like this places less convenient for short golf lessons. I would probably end up watching it in my free time. I hope they put it in the stores because I could really use something to put on my new video Ipod. Currently it is all empty, lessons would be a good filler.


----------



## the wee ice mon (Apr 4, 2006)

*Found something*

I found 2 things that more or less fit the bill. One is called theportablegolfpro and the other one is called thepocketpro.Has anyone got any experience with these products?
The pocketpro is like a dictaphone where your pro needs to give advice and you can play it back on the course. Theportablegolfpro are actual downloadable lessons for your mp3 player. If bought a few lessons and will give them a try this weekend and tell you how it went.(unless I get a last minute invite to Augusta, Hcp 16).


----------

